# Homemade Creations >  Replacement Adapter with O-ring for Pool Filter Pressure Gage

## Paul Jones

The pool manufacturer used a simple rubber gasket and NPT to 5/8-18 adapter to attach a pressure gage to the pool filter canister. The rubber gasket is exposed to sunlight and eventually degrades and allows the pool filter system to loose pressure. I made a new adapter from C360 brass. The adapter uses a Buna N O-ring 115, thread NPT 1/4-18, and single point threaded 5/8-18, and a 0.125" thick brass washer. The adapter has 0.3" high flats milled for a 1" wrench.

----------

Jon (Jan 11, 2016),

kbalch (Jan 11, 2016)

----------


## Paul Jones

I made two improvements to the pool filter pressure gage air release valve handle. Years ago replaced the slow-to-open screw valve with a 1/4 turn petcock valve for releasing the air build-up at the top of the pool filter. Over time the petcock valve becomes harder to turn so I added a copper handle. The most recent modification was adding a stainless steel sleeve for better support of the slotted section on the copper pipe and added a knurled stainless steel handle. The stainless steel is T-303 and machines very easily.

----------

kbalch (Feb 2, 2016)

----------

